# I CAN'T ACCESS MY JOURNAL



## aquarian1252004 (Nov 5, 2005)

Everytime I try I get an error message that says the data base is experiencing some technical difficulties. What’s going on?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 5, 2005)

Me too. Is there some technical problems?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, there are some technical problems here at the LHCF.  Hopefully to be fixed soon.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 13, 2005)

OKay I have the same problem I will wait patiently


----------



## Sweetyb (Nov 13, 2005)

I got an error message any time I tried creating my journal, but that was months ago, I stopped trying.  I wonder if this is the same problem you all have.  I'll look out for the answer.


----------



## karmelsassy (Nov 15, 2005)

I tried to acces my journal today.  No luck


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Nov 17, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Yes, there are some technical problems here at the LHCF. Hopefully to be fixed soon.


 
Don't mean to be a pest, but I am anxious to find out when soon is? It has been like this for me for a few weeks now


----------



## Zeal (Nov 24, 2005)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> Don't mean to be a pest, but I am anxious to find out when soon is? It has been like this for me for a few weeks now


 
I too am anxious to start a journal.  When will this portion of the site be repaired?


----------



## karmelsassy (Nov 28, 2005)

Any word on when we will be able to access our journals????


----------



## karmelsassy (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello????   Can someone please let us know when we will be able to access or journals????  Please???


----------



## beverly (Dec 4, 2005)

I am very sorry, but it may be several months before that feature is available again. Due to our low fees, I can only afford to have one technical person on staff, and he is currently out of the country and does not have internet access. Beverly


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Dec 9, 2005)

I sure do miss my journal I kept all my hair information and everything in there.  What is "several months" bev are we talking like two or six here??


----------



## andreab (Dec 10, 2005)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> I sure do miss my journal I kept all my hair information and everything in there.  What is "several months" bev are we talking like two or six here??



Yeah me to but I am being patient.
Have a good day.


----------



## Madisan (Dec 27, 2005)

The last post on this was over two weeks ago and when I joined this forum in early november, I couldn't access it. I don't understand what's going on with this soon business because "soon" to me is 2-3 weeks. If it's going to take 6-8 months or more, just let me know and I can start a journal elsewhere. Pls. Update with an approximate time frame. And also, when is the search engine going to be fixed? That has been broken for a few weeks now also. Madisan


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been waiting a good while too, my journal was already started though but I haven't been able to update and add new entries for 2 months now. 
Any progress on the tch diff. or is the journal down for good? I hope not it's a good handy resource.


----------



## BBabe (Feb 22, 2006)

Wondering if any progress has been made on the Journal issue?
I wish that members were sent a "warning" that it would be inaccessible after a certain date, so that we could have archived our info somewhere else...


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't access my journal either.


----------



## beverly (Feb 23, 2006)

It could be 2 months or more before the journal and the other things are fixed, it broke on its own, so unfortunately there was not any type of warning that could be given. The issue is the technical administrator had a family emergency and he is in another country and in that country his parent home does not have high speed internet. He is trying to get it installed and once he does he will be able to fix all of the functionality on the site. When the site goes down, he has to rush to a cafe to access the internet to fix emergency issues - i.e. not able to post on the forums is thing considered an emergency issue. He is only available for emergency fixes until the high speed connection is installed in his parents home. To my understanding the order has been placed for high speed internet, and once it is, the site fixes/upgrades will be complete.


----------



## BBabe (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Bev,
Don't we have any tech pro's on the board? Maybe one of our members could help out while he is away? You could post a call for help...


----------



## BBabe (Apr 25, 2006)

Any update yet???? It's been 2mths - I'd really appreciate access to my journal, even if just for 1 day, so that I can back it up. TY


----------



## RainbowCurls (May 2, 2006)

BBabe said:
			
		

> Hey Bev,
> Don't we have any tech pro's on the board? Maybe one of our members could help out while he is away? You could post a call for help...



I think this is a good idea. 
Maybe let us know what exactly needs to be done, what skills/languages you'd need to know. 
I'm sure someone could help.


----------



## beverly (May 15, 2006)

its fixed...


----------



## BBabe (May 16, 2006)

*THANK U SO MUCH!!* Really appreciate that you (and other board admins) got it running again.
I'll be sure to keep a backup elsewhere in future. Didn't realize how much info I'd put in there until I needed it. Lesson learned: Always make a back up! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## dimopoulos (May 16, 2006)

lol

Yeah the problem was with the upgrade itself. Since the forum software changed versions, it changed also the way it was handling things hence the old journal was not working. I had to upgrade it to a newer version while keeping the existing data and that was the most time consuming thing.


----------



## LaNecia (May 16, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Jaelin (May 16, 2006)

Thanks. 

Busy making a backup.


----------

